# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  ليون يعين جاردي مدربا جديدا خلفا لبويل

## salihmob

سيقدم اولمبيك ليون ريمي جاردي الى وسائل الاعلام كمدرب جديد له اليوم  الاربعاء وسيكلف بمهمة اعادة الفريق لمكانته السابقة كأفضل فرق كرة القدم  الفرنسية عقب رحيل المدرب السابق كلود بويل. 
 وشغل جاردي من قبل منصب المدرب المساعد في النادي وتولى إدارة مركز  التدريب ولعب بين صفوف ليون لست سنوات بين 1987 و 1993 كما انضم لفترة الى  ارسنال الانجليزي ومثل فرنسا دوليا.  
 ومع ذلك لا يملك جاردي (45 عاما) أي خبرة كمدرب.  
 وقال ليون في بيان إنه سيعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا في وقت لاحق اليوم الاربعاء  وسيكون رئيس النادي جان ميشيل اولا موجودا لتقديم جاردي "كمدرب للفريق  الأول".  
 وترك بويل مدرب ليل وموناكو السابق ليون يوم الاثنين عقب احتلال الفريق  للمركز الثالث في دوري الدرجة الأولى الفرنسي في الموسم المنصرم.  
 وربطت وسائل اعلام فرنسية الشهر الماضي ليون بالتعاقد مع جان فرنانديز لكن مدرب اوزير السابق انضم الى نانسي بدلا من ذلك.  
 وأحرز ليون لقب الدوري الفرنسي سبع مرات متتالية من 2002 الى 2008 لكن منذ  قدوم بويل في النصف الثاني من ذلك العام واجه الفريق معاناة رغم امتلاكه  لواحدة من أفضل التشكيلات في فرنسا وامكانيات كبيرة.  
 وبلغ ليون قبل نهائي دوري أبطال اوروبا لأول مرة في 2010 لكن هذه كانت  أعلى نقطة يصل اليها بويل (49 عاما) الذي لم ينجح فريقه في مجاراة ليل بطل  الدوري الفرنسي في الموسم المنقضي بعد اخفاق صانع اللعب يوان جوركوف في  الارتقاء لمستوى التوقعات.  
 ومن المقرر أن ينتقل ليون - الذي سيبدأ مشواره في دوري أبطال اوروبا  الموسم القادم من الأدوار التمهيدية - الى استاد جديد في السنوات القليلة  القادمة لكن مكانته كملك الكرة الفرنسية أصبحت ذكرى بعيدة.

----------

